# Apt-get Missing!! Urgent!



## Dark Star (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey all my PC shut down auto. due to load sheading the UPS was sent for repair  and after I open it shows apt-get not install plz install it via apt-get install apt ... It irritating how to fix this I had encountered this 3'rd time plz do help me  I have installed loads of s/w and updates and I don't wanna do that again 

Hope some 1 will help 

Regards


----------



## kalpik (Aug 21, 2007)

try sudo aptitude install apt


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 21, 2007)

^^ Hehe  Dude aptitude is missing and how can I install it via aptitude  btw I tried it too


----------



## mehulved (Aug 21, 2007)

Maybe it's just that path has got messed up. So, check that too.

```
echo $PATH
```


```
whereis apt-get
```


----------



## kalpik (Aug 21, 2007)

*packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/base/apt


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok lemme try this too  @ kalpik how and where to install that .. cause I cannot access my installed Ubuntu  After Disk check it says apt-get not installed and it get restarted


----------



## praka123 (Aug 21, 2007)

I cant believe that apt is missing from ur ubuntu.may be becoz of some shell env variables are not set correctly  for eg: PATH.if apt is removed(less chance) then aptitude & other gtk dep tools like synaptic etc too are removed.this is either a kernel error or missing PATH variable  .also make this clear which OS's are u have on ur system,what did u tried and do u still have grub menu for ubuntu there-then try below method.

 So just try booting ur ubuntu to runlevel 1 and check for errors.like press "e" on grub menu for ubuntu and then press again on line starting with "kernel " 
then remove the last lines " ro quiet splash" and add "rw init=/bin/bash"    to the end of the line.press enter;press "b" to boot to get a root prompt.then their try  "/usr/bin/apt-get  install -f" and note for any errors.

below is chroot method:*dont try this now*
 use ur ubuntu livecd configured with internet=better.mount ur ubuntu- /,/boot etc partitions correctly.chroot into ur ubuntu partn.try dpkg --configure -a and note the errors.


----------

